
Hamas frogmen retrieve shells from sunken British WW1 ships to produce rockets - aaron695
https://twitter.com/manniefabian/status/1305238197610442754
======
aaron695
Here is the doco with the dives to the ship and the machining -
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9lkarL5uWeI](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9lkarL5uWeI)

Here's a bit more on the ships - "Al-Qassam discovers two British battleships
sank on Gaza Sea 100 years ago" \- [https://daysofpalestine.ps/post/15007/Al-
Qassam-discovers-tw...](https://daysofpalestine.ps/post/15007/Al-Qassam-
discovers-two-British-battleships-sank-on-Gaza-Sea-100-years-ago)

